# Death



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

I hate death. I want to choke it, burn it, bleach it, devour it, decompose of it, and do anything else to rid the Earth of it's horror. I want death to be gone.

What are your thoughts on death?


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2017)

Only idiots think about death


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm not talking suicide directly, like you referred to. I'm talking death in general. Stop being so judgmental.


----------



## moonford (Jan 24, 2017)

I really don't mind when it comes, well actually I do. I want to live a happy life and I want to be happy when I die because to me that's all that matters right now, I'm always sad and I just want to be happy I think about death almost everyday and how I wish it would just happen already but then I think to myself "no, I need to be happy first".

Yes, I'm admitting I'm suicidal at times but I always remember what I had previously thought "it gets better".


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2017)

I have full confidence that there is an afterlife, so I don't worry about it too much. I'm just worried that the afterlife is a load of boring garbage, which (going by what I've read about it) it really is.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I'm not talking suicide directly, like you referred to. I'm talking death in general. Stop being so judgmental.



Wow I actually wasn't referring to suicidal people either x


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2017)

I want to be a ghost I hate walls being in my way


----------



## moonford (Jan 24, 2017)

Person posted something which explained their post better, never mind.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 24, 2017)

Im so desperate for death that i once chocked myself with a curtain. The only reason why im alive rn because i think im gonna have a bright future and plus i stopped caring about death. I'm ok now. Plus, i love dark stuff like the supernatural and death so yeah.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> Wow I actually wasn't referring to suicidal people either x



That is really insensitive and unethical of you. I just lost all respect for you.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2017)

Raskell said:


> That is really insensitive and unethical of you. I just lost all respect for you.



1. I don't want ur respect.....
2. I think u misread my post x


----------



## Irelia (Jan 24, 2017)

I dunno man
I think I'm just going to worry about it in like 70 years


----------



## moonford (Jan 24, 2017)

Raskell said:


> That is really insensitive and unethical of you. I just lost all respect for you.



They *weren't* referring to suicidal people (if they were, how dare you), they were referring to people who think about death in general because it puts you down...why would you want to be sad? Its a bit stupid, you're perfectly fine yet you feel like talking/thinking about something dark? (I'm not referring to you as an individual, I'm referring to anyone who thinks about death in general)

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> I want to be a ghost I hate walls being in my way



Same, tbh.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 24, 2017)

I do not fear death. Maybe slightly concerned about the mortality of others, but certainly not my own. 



Raskell said:


> I hate death. I want to choke it, burn it, bleach it, devour it, decompose of it, and do anything else to rid the Earth of it's horror. I want death to be gone.
> 
> What are your thoughts on death?



And in doing so, you would doom the earth by removing death.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 24, 2017)

Death scares me soooo much. I hope for an afterlife but nothing is certain so I'm not sure what will happen after I die. I'm scared it will hurt too. Just... -cries-


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> 1. I don't want ur respect.....
> 2. I think u misread my post x



You're being quite tedious and a pest right now. Please stop.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2017)

Raskell said:


> You're being quite tedious and a pest right now. Please stop.



The only thing that can stop me is death himself x


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

Did you just assume Death's gender? lmao


(I'm obviously joking... .-.)


----------



## piichinu (Jan 24, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Did you just assume Death's gender? lmao
> 
> 
> (I'm obviously joking... .-.)



Thank u for telling me it was a joke I couldn't tell otherwise because it was bad


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 24, 2017)

Everybody dies eventually. I don't really see any need to be afraid of it or angry at it. It just happens. And we don't know when it'll happen. So you may as well try to enjoy life until it does.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 24, 2017)

Death is natural and inevitable. There is no point in worrying about it. I'd rather worry about my life and making it worth the time I was given. The earth would die if our death didn't exist.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 24, 2017)

Death is treacherous.


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Death is treacherous.



Um that's not true he's very loyal we've been dating for 3 months now


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 24, 2017)

Keep it chill, guys.  It'd be much better to simply ask someone to clarify what they meant with a certain post rather than jumping to conclusions and starting a needless argument.

Tone it back a bit if you want to discuss darker topics like this.  Thanks!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Keep it chill, guys.  It'd be much better to simply ask someone to clarify what they meant with a certain post rather than jumping to conclusions and starting a needless argument.
> 
> Tone it back a bit if you want to discuss darker topics like this.  Thanks!



Teach them the _real_ meaning of death.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 24, 2017)

gyro said:


> Um that's not true he's very loyal we've been dating for 3 months now



****, he's cheating on me.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 24, 2017)

lol death terrifies me. i hate thinking about it, i never want it to happen even though i know it's entirely inevitable. i just can't imagine leaving this place as much as i despise it sometimes.


----------



## ams (Jan 24, 2017)

Meh I'm ok with it. This might be tmi but I've lost 3 immediate family members so honestly the worst has already happened and there isn't a lot more to be afraid of.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 24, 2017)

Eh , i dont care.

Not trying to be edgy but life is too long to think about it and we all are going to die anyways


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 24, 2017)

It comes to us all eventually and I suspect I'll die while riding my bike but that's fine by me. At least I'd die doing something I love.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't think that death in itself isn't really an issue to me. If I actually died, I wouldn't be feeling anything afterward, whether it's good or bad.

If my experience with the sleeping gas during a dental operation meant anything, it's that the time actually spent in real life will be skipping during the entire time you're unconscious. While your body is in that state, you won't feel anything. Yes, even the time will fly at a ludicrous speed. That is, until the effects of that anesthetic dissipated. As such, you'll wake up later on with the state of mind that came before your last time being exposed to anesthesia.

I believe that the same could apply after dying, expect this time you no longer have access to everything that was found in your body, including your memories. Since this skips the entire time your state of mind is unconscious, you'd be whisked away to the next possible living thing as if nothing happened in your entire lifespan.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> It comes to us all eventually and I suspect I'll die while riding my bike but that's fine by me. At least I'd die doing something I love.



Live long enough for me to be able to have a bike ride with you.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 24, 2017)

i still haven't achieved my goal of being famous enough to be assassinated.

but as for death in general, i believe the concept was best addressed by Mr. Ralph Stanley, may he rest in peace:


----------



## Zireael (Jan 24, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Live long enough for me to be able to have a bike ride with you.



That is actually the sweetest and most sincere thing I have ever seen said to someone on here. Right in the feels.

Death? Yeah it scares me in a way. I think I'm more worried about how it will happen and how it would affect those close to me. I guess it's not really in my control but I would rather it was quick and painless. It's not something I like to think about too much.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 25, 2017)

If you live your life always worrying about dying, then you might as well be dead.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 25, 2017)

I've gone through bouts of wishing for death for months. I have also gone through bouts of fearing death and avoiding thinking about it. Right now I don't give it much thought


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 25, 2017)

Unfortunately as depressing as it is to think about, some people have no choice but to contemplate their mortality.
It is a massive thought in my mind daily. I don't have another 70 years. I'll be lucky to get 5/6. I'm certainly not an idiot for thinking about it. People should be a bit more respectful and considerate with their comments on things like this.

Anyway, it comes to us all in the end. Just unfortunately it comes to some earlier than others. Don't think it's something to fear 
Once you've accepted it's a part of life it's easier to deal with


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 25, 2017)

im suicidal .


----------



## hamster (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not afraid of dying, but I don't want to right now. I don't know if there's a God, paradise or if you just don't exist anymore but I don't really care and I don't worry about it.


----------



## RiceBunny (Jan 25, 2017)

The word inevitable comes to mind. Honestly, I've always seen death as a necessary step. If you have any basic understanding of how the universe works, you'd see death is a necessary step to create new life.
I was actually having a discussion about this last with significant other. I said most people like to believe they want to live forever, but have you ever met someone with Alzheimer's disease or Dementia?! Even if we could figure out how to renew cells faster and more effectively, I don't think the mind would follow suit. At some point the mind gets tired and wants rest. Just thinking about 200 years of living makes me exhausted.

Conclusion: I'll welcome death once it comes, but one can't help but hope it doesn't come too soon, and when it does that it isn't too painful.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 25, 2017)

inb4 "i wanna die haha look at me everybody"
but death doesnt scare me. the only thing that worries me is that if death targets one of my friends.


----------



## Hbear (Jan 25, 2017)

Right now, I am scared of death, primarily of dying young and not being able to live my life. But that also inspires me to live life to the fullest and try to be happy everyday, because you never know when it'll be your last day.

That being said, I am scared of death, but I've also accepted it.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 25, 2017)

i don't want to end my life but i'm not exactly interested in prolonging it, or concerned about my legacy. i die when i die, and i'm fine with that. i do hope that when i do eventually die, i won't even know about it beforehand. i'd prefer to just go suddenly rather than die a long and painful death. i'd rather just die like quickly and painlessly?
life's what you make it though, i guess. it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Cheren (Jan 25, 2017)

Death is just the final stage of life, and not to sound Xx_edgy_xX or anything but I'm a nihilist and I think life is meaningless and random. Death is just as random. But I'm not rude and can respect the people who are afraid of dying.


----------



## demoness (Jan 25, 2017)

well i'm gonna die before i'm 40, maybe before i'm 30.. and i'm 24 in April so

we'll see how my disease progression goes.  :/  most likely it'll be extremely painful and horrible, but i'll have so many painkillers i probably won't care.  it doesn't bother me because i'm not living for a meaning, just stuff i like to do


----------



## Jawile (Jan 25, 2017)

Probably my favorite topic to write about. I don't quite fear it, but it's not something that I would like to fully embrace. I often write short stories and stuff about walking between life and death, purgatory, reanimation, the grim reaper, stuff like that. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Waluigi (Jan 25, 2017)

Death walks among you.


----------



## Tao (Jan 25, 2017)

Death is a necessary part of life. We would be worse off without it.



Plus, without death, how would I slay my enemies?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 25, 2017)

I think I'm pretty normal in being afraid of death, so I just ignore it and when the thought of it comes up, I push it back down and watch a funny cat video. Still pretty normal I think.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 25, 2017)

My biggest fear is that there is nothing afterwards. Not even solely for myself but for the fact that it means I would not be reunited with my loved ones and that would be it. I've had many loved ones die so I do contemplate death more often than some other people, probably, but it's not a constant thing.

Struggling with depression obviously brings about some of these darker thoughts as well but I haven't had dark thoughts like wanting to take my life in some time and even when I did have them they were too scary to act upon simply for the fact that I'm afraid of there being nothing afterwards.

But I don't think people should be judged for thinking about death. It's not like they're hurting anybody and there are ways to think about morbid topics without making it so you end up wallowing in them.


----------



## Discord (Jan 25, 2017)

Concerning this subject, I'm normally okay with this and I've accepted the fact that I'm going to die one day of some random or natural cause. I'm not nihilistic or anything, I honestly think it's best to enjoy your life to the highest length you can before that time is up. Honestly, the meaning of life in my opinion is that the search for meaning gives us meaning and that you just have to be happy.

From time to time, I have thoughts and philosophies about life that are just plain absurd, but that's my opinion and everyone has their own opinions about life itself. Their opinions can be morbid, nihilistic, misanthropist, etc. Again, I've accepted the fact that I'm going to part from this ever-changing planet and hopefully be reborn as a pony see what's on the other side. I'm honestly an atheist so I don't believe in any type of god and the only thing I truly worship is that sweet goodness I call 'Food'. 

Now that I think of it, I can be a serious procrastinator, I'm most likely going to procrastinate my death. XD


----------



## KatRose (Jan 25, 2017)

Love death, can't wait for it. 

In all seriousness though, I've come to have a rather indifferent acceptance of death. As a kid I was more worried about people I loved dying than I was about my own life ending, because well I'm selfish and want the people I love to stay here obviously. But as I've gotten older and dealt with a _lot_ of suicidal thoughts, it's finally hit me that death really doesn't matter. The soul lives on and the only thing that death does is hurt the people you've left behind. It's evident in funerals; we don't hold funerals for the deceased individuals. We hold funerals for the living, because they're already dead and gone for god's sake. The physical body is a mere vessel for our souls according to my core beliefs, so death is really just the soul leaving the physical plane. Anyways, at the end of the day, death kinda sucks but I believe there are no accidents, even if it means an untimely death for someone.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 25, 2017)

I was suicidal from the age of 10, I spent my childhood depressed and now, just getting it out of it as a 'young adult'/teenager, I sort of feel like my life has only just started. So I'm scared of death, I suppose. And spiders.





But seriously. Memento mori.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 25, 2017)

KatRose said:


> Love death, can't wait for it.
> 
> In all seriousness though, I've come to have a rather indifferent acceptance of death. As a kid I was more worried about people I loved dying than I was about my own life ending, because well I'm selfish and want the people I love to stay here obviously. But as I've gotten older and dealt with a _lot_ of suicidal thoughts, it's finally hit me that death really doesn't matter. The soul lives on and the only thing that death does is hurt the people you've left behind. It's evident in funerals; we don't hold funerals for the deceased individuals. We hold funerals for the living, because they're already dead and gone for god's sake. The physical body is a mere vessel for our souls according to my core beliefs, so death is really just the soul leaving the physical plane. Anyways, at the end of the day, death kinda sucks but I believe there are no accidents, even if it means an untimely death for someone.



Very nice said, Kat Rose!


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 25, 2017)

The physical body is temporary. I'm looking forward to the after life in heaven. <3 Jesus man


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 26, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> My biggest fear is that there is nothing afterwards. Not even solely for myself but for the fact that it means I would not be reunited with my loved ones and that would be it. I've had many loved ones die so I do contemplate death more often than some other people, probably, but it's not a constant thing.
> 
> Struggling with depression obviously brings about some of these darker thoughts as well but I haven't had dark thoughts like wanting to take my life in some time and even when I did have them they were too scary to act upon simply for the fact that I'm afraid of there being nothing afterwards.
> 
> But I don't think people should be judged for thinking about death. It's not like they're hurting anybody and there are ways to think about morbid topics without making it so you end up wallowing in them.



Yeah it's just kind of hard to imagine there just being nothing and not existing anymore. I imagine that to be like when we're unconscious from anaesthetic or something where you don't even dream....it's such a strange thought. 
And that's probably the only thing that worries me, not the actual death as mine will most likely be in my sleep.
But to just not wake up and know nothing of anybody left behind...frightening thought


----------



## Romaki (Jan 26, 2017)

Very afraid since age 9, wish I could trick myself with beliefs but I'm a fact person.


----------



## ccee633 (Jan 26, 2017)

I think about it a lot and hope there is an afterlife.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 27, 2017)

There isn't anything about death that you need to fear. Sure, losing a loved one is painful but the only thing you can do is pick yourself back up and move past it. There will always be someone to care about you. A song may go by quick and be close to ending, but is that any reason to stop listening? No, it isn't. Live your life to the fullest, you're capable of doing whatever you want in this life.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not afraid of death.  I was not alive for millions of years (or thousands for you crazy new Earthers).  Being not alive again will be no different.  

Unless there is an afterlife.  I don't believe in one, but I do have some fear that we are all one being living a multitude of lifetimes.  And if that's true then I have or will at some point live the most terrifying life that could possibly be imagined because someone, somewhere, at some time, has lived that worst life.  This is why I always try to be kind to everyone.  That person could be me in another lifetime and I would hope someone would treat me as kindly as I try to treat others.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm scared for the pain that death brings. Not just the pain that I feel but that my family and friends feel if I die. I'm also scared of not living a full life and regretting things when I'm dying.
I try not to think about it though as it makes me scared but I understand that death is a natural part of life and I try to accept that.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't really fear death? I mean, it's the punchline to the joke of a life we all get. It's our destiny to all die someday and it's something that will come no matter what we do to prevent it. If given the option to be immortal I wouldn't take it.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not religious but as long as there's an afterlife I'm cool, but if it doesn't have my video games AND all my save files I will die all over again.

I imagine it would be like a simulation where you could have anything and create anything you want and it looks like the real world.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 27, 2017)

Riedy said:


> Very afraid since age 9, wish I could trick myself with beliefs but I'm a fact person.



Something I would love to have is faith that there's more than this. I'm quite jealous of people who have such strong beliefs like that, it must bring such a sense of relief and I do admire them for it, even if I can't believe it myself.


----------



## Cynicat (Jan 28, 2017)

To put it bluntly; death is necessary. We all want to avoid overpopulation.
Obviously I don't like people dying, but I don't see the use in hating death or complaining about death in general. Everyone is going to die eventually and we just have to accept that. I also don't really see the fun in immortality. Neither have I ever been in a situation where I wanted to die. 
I don't believe in an afterlife.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 28, 2017)

on the contrary, I love that death exists because why would anyone want to live forever? just imagine if all living things could live forever, the horror.


----------

